
Show HN: Aura – Machine Learning-driven mindfulness program - leedanieljk
http://aurahealth.io/#home
======
AmeliaWaiki
Very interesting concept. I meditate regularly and would love to fit this into
my morning routine

~~~
leedanieljk
Thanks, very excited for you to try it!

------
7yogagirl
Love the simplicity of this, looking forward to using it this week. Thanks!

~~~
leedanieljk
Thank you, enjoy :)

------
hack3rdude
Design looks awesome man, very interested in the ML portion of this

